# Cryorig A 40 Ultimate -  Wasserkühlung+Luftkühlung=Hybridkühlung



## limon1232011 (11. Dezember 2016)

*Cryorig A 40 Ultimate -  Wasserkühlung+Luftkühlung=Hybridkühlung*

[size=+3]*Cryorig A40 - mehr Overclocking dank Hybridkühlung [/size]*

[size=+1]Was nützt einem eine performante CPU Kühlung wenn beim Overclocking die Spannungswandler kochen. Genau für diesen Fall hat Cryorig die A- Series konzipiert, denn im Gegenteil zu den meisten AiO Wasserkühlung kühlt man hier nicht nur die CPU sondern auch die umliegenden Mainboardkomponenten, das sorgt für OC Spaß und langlebige Hardware. Die Features und Details zur kompakt Wasserkühlung gibt es im Kurzreview.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kommen wir zunächst zu den technischen Daten:* 

Sockelkompatibilität: 
AMD: AM3+, Am2, Fm1, FM2+,
Intel: 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, LGA 2011-3, LGA 1366
Abmessung Radiator: 27,2cm x 12cm x 3,85cm (LxBxH)
Höhe der Pumpeneinheit: 11,62cm
Lüfter: 2x 120mm x 25mm (600-2200 rpm) , 1x 70mm (1500-3000 rpm)
Schlauchlänge: 35cm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem halten die Spezifikationen wenig Überraschungen für eine AiO Wasserkühlung bereit, lediglich die durch den zusätzlichen Lüfter verursachte Gesamthöhe der Pumpeneinheit von 11,62 cm weicht von Alternativprodukten ab. Bei der Schlauchlänge mit 35 cm liegt die A-40 eher im Mittelfeld, bei großen Gehäusen kann es hier schon mal recht knapp werden. Bei der maximalen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit von 3000 RPM des Hybridlüfters bleibt jedoch abzuwarten was die Cryorig A-40 unter voller 12 Volt Ansteuerung an Nebengeräuchen produziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Lieferumfang zeigt Cryorig mal wieder worauf es ankommt, alles ist gut sortiert und seperat verpackt, das erspart das nervige Sortieren der passenden Schrauben. 
Neben den beiden Backplates für Intel und AMD liegt auch noch eine weiterer Haltebügel für AMD Sockel bei, für Inhaber einer Intel CPU sei erwähnt das dieser schon vormontiert ist. AMD´ler müssen an dieser Stelle also einen extra Arbeitsschritt einplanen, was aber nur minimalen Mehraufwand bedeutet. 
Wärmeleitpaste befindet sich bereits auf dem Kühlerblock, das erspart zwar Arbeit, sorgt aber dafür das man beim nächsten CPU -Tausch erneut Wärmeleitpaste hinzukaufen muss.  Die Anleitung wie immer bei Cryorig im Visitenkartenformat in meheren Sprachen und gut illustriert, allerding auch nichts für Menschen mit Sehschwäche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter stammen aus der QF- Serie und sind von 600-2200 RPM PWM gesteuert. Das Design ist modern und auf dem Motorblock prangt das Cryorig Logo. Die Verarbeitung weist keine Mängel auf und die Anschlusskabel sind komplett Schwarz gesleeved und ausreichend lang um sie auch über das Kabelmanagment mit der Pumpeneinheit zu verbinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radiator selbst weißt standard Maße auf, mit ihm fest verbunden ist die Pumpeneinheit und die PWM Steuerung, ein Trennen der Komponenten und Einfügen zusätzlicher Kühlkörper in den Wasserkreislauf ist somit nicht möglich. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist bereits auf der Grundplatte aufgetragen. Die Verwendung von Kupfer als Wärmeleiter, sorgt für einen schnellen abtransport der Wärme.

*Installation*

Die Installation der Wasserkühlung ist bei Einbau in ein geeignetes Gehäuse in wenigen Minuten zu schaffen. Bei meiner Erstinstallation benötigte ich weniger als 15 Minuten, wobei ca. ein drittel der Zeit schon für das Studium der Anleitung einzurechnen war. Wer sich einen Überblick über den Einbau der A-40 verschaffen möchte kann hier das Kurzreview im Video anschauen. Dieses zeigt unter anderem die Installation auf einem Intel Sockel 1150.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09x044_hLQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Einbaubeispiel zeigt sich das die Schlauchlänge von 35cm schon recht kapp bemessen ist, bei noch größeren Towern müsste man demnach vom Einbau an der Front absehen. Ebenfals sollte man seinen Einbauplatz in der Tiefe prüfen, denn mit einer Gesamthöhe von 6,3cm inklusive Lüfter ist der Radiator ordentlich dick und damit potent in Sachen Overclocking.  Wer hier nicht genügend Platz hat, kann auf die A-40 in der standard Version zurück greifen, welche einen großzügigen Zentimeter schmaler ist. Wer dagegen mehr Platz im Gehäuse hat, kann auch den großen Bruder Namens A80 wählen, dieser bietet statt 240mm Kühlfläche 280mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautstärke - anders als erwartet*

Wie immer unterliegt diese Beurteilung meiner subjektiven Einschätzung, jedoch lässt sich bereits vorweg sagen das die 3000 RPM des Hybridkühlers akustisch nicht ins Gewicht fallen, selbst in der 12 Volt Ansteuerung war der kleine Lüfter immer leiser als seine großen Kollegen. Die Gesamtlautstärke der Hybridkühlung kann sich im Idle bei vernünftiger Mainboard PWM Steuerung durchaus sehen lassen, hier kann man schon fast von lautlosem Betrieb sprechen, wäre da nicht ein leises aber doch warnehmbaren Summen oder eher Brummen der Pumpe zu hören. Alles im allem kann einen das stören, mich tangiert es aber eigentlich nicht, da es nicht zu den unangenehmen Nebengeräuchen gehört. Bei der Ansteuerung der AiO Wasserkühlung unter Last zeigt sich allerdings das die A-40 nicht unhörbar bleibt, hier war ein Lüfterrauschen deutlich wahrnehmbar. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber eine Schwäche der meisten kompakten Wasserkühllösungen und auch mit der Bauart verbunden. Zum einen donnern hier die Lüfter einen starken Luftstrom auf eine relativ dichte Radiatorfläche was zu starken Luftgeräuchen führt und zum anderen ist die Lärmquelle immer nah an der Gehäusewand und nicht wie bei üblichen Luftkühllösungen im Gehäuseinneren. Für mich aus diesem Grunde auch kein Ausschlusskriterium, da effiziente und potente Kühlleistung auch hörbar sein darf.

*Die Kühlleistung - oder auch -  wenn mein Xeon unter Last bei 50-60° chillt *

In Sachen Kühlleistung zeigt sich die wahre Stärke der A-40. Auch wenn die Idle Temperaturen  vergleichbar mit derer guter Luftkühlung sind, so zeigt sich das bei Auslastung der CPU unter Prime 95 gechillte 60° Maximaltemperatur kein Problem für die A-40 Ultimate darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Idel liegt die maximale Temperatur bei lauen 30°C - es gänge bestimmt auch noch kühler aber mit der PWM Steuerung im Silent Mode, bleibt die Wasserkühlung angenehm leise.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Last zeigt die A-40 Ultimate was sie kann, sie kühlt den pseudo i7 aka Xeon auf chillige 50-60°C, das zeigt welches OC potential vorhanden ist wenn man bedenkt das 75° Betriebstemperatur für eine CPU im OC kein Problem darstellt.

*Fazit*

Mit der A-Serie zeigt Cryorig der Konkurenz was wichtig ist und zwar gute Kühlleistung und das nicht nur an der CPU, sondern auch auf dem Mainboard. Auch wenn ich das zusätzliche Feature hier nicht auf seine Leistungsfähigkeit testen konnte, so halte ich es auf jedenfall für sinnvoll, da es für starkes OC nicht ausreicht nur die CPU zu kühlen. In Sachen Verarbeitung und Design hat sich Cryorig auch dieses mal wieder mit enorm guter Verarbeitungsqualität und innovativen Ideen am Markt etabliert und mit einem Preis von knapp unter 100€ auch preislich attraktiv von den Mitbewerbern abgehoben.  Nicht unbedingt schlecht aber verbesserungswürdig ist die Länge der Schläuche sowie die Gesamtlautstärke, welche silent Fans sicherlich vom Kauf Abstand nehmen lässt.  

Zu guter letzt ein Dank an das Haus Cryorig, welches mich mit dem Sample der A-40 Ultimate für diese Review unterstützt haben.
​[/size]


----------



## Chimera (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Cryorig A 40 Ultimate -  Wasserkühlung+Luftkühlung=Hybridkühlung*

Tolle Review, vorallem schön, dass du auch auf die subjektive Geräuschwahrnehmung eingehst   Dass die QF Lüfis nix taugen, musst ich bei meiner A80 auch merken  Die waren aber nie wirklich leise, weder gedrosselt und auch nicht aufgedreht. Gedrosselt konnte man sie aber ertragen, bissel  Aber interessant, dass bei dir die Pumpe Geräusche von sich gibt, denn meine werkelt seit dem ersten Tag an schön leise (hab den Radiator aber auch nicht in der Front, sondern im Deckel). Da das Teil ja nonstop mit 12V befeuert wird, war ich erst selbst erstaunt, dass sie so leise war, vorallem weil meine frühere H50 da deutlich lauter war 
Kann aber auch an ner Streuung liegen, denn die beobachteten ein kumpel und ich mittlerweile bei div. Asetek-Derivaten (z.B. der Arctic Freezer, der Antec, der Intel, etc.). Wir dachten zuerst, dass die Cryorig wegen der metallenen Backplate evtl. weniger Lärm macht als die anderen oder ob es durch die Bitumenmatte hinter dem Mobotray liegt, doch dies alleine kann es auch nicht sein. Die NZXT Kraken, welche ja auch auf der 5th Gen Asetek Pumpe aufbaut, war jedenfalls ähnlich leise wie meine Cryorig und deutlich leiser als das Arctic Modell. Bei einigen wurd die Pumpe nach einigen Stunden Betriebszeit leiser, bei anderen spielte auch die Radiatorbefestigung ne Rolle: lag der Radiator deutlich unterhalb der Pumpe, werkelte sie deutlich lauter und auch das Case spielte bei einigen Geräuschen ne Rolle, da konnt es schnell mal zum Verstärker-für-jegliche-Vibras werden 
Auf alle Fälle fanden wir es schon auch witzig, dass der kleine Quirl so viel leiser ist als die beiden 140mm Lüfis meiner A80, die waren echt nervend. Mittlerweile hab ich da ja die SW3 HS drauf und bin sehr zufrieden: Lautstärke deutlich nach unten (bei meiner aktuellen Lüfibestückung kommen Störgeräusche halt schnell zur Geltung) und kaum an Leistung eingebüsst. Da ich ja auch die Silent Loop 120 hab, konnt ich mal die Pumpengeräusche direkt vergleichen und subjektiv(!) ist da praktisch kein unterschied, bei beiden muss man das Ohr recht nahe ranhalten, um was zu hören.


----------



## limon1232011 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Cryorig A 40 Ultimate -  Wasserkühlung+Luftkühlung=Hybridkühlung*

Moinsen und vielen Dank für das Lob  ja weiß nicht ob ich bei der Pumpe ein Montagsmodel erwischt habe. aber sie surrt halt und man hört es wenn auch nicht laut. Die Silent wings sind bestimmt ne gute Alternative zu den QF Lüftern, leider aber auch ziemlich teuer. Ich schau mal die Temps mit den Pure Wings aussehen, da hab ich noch zwei pwm Modelle aber schon mal danke für deine Tips


----------

